# TFO Mangrove series



## mrm (Jun 25, 2009)

I got to cast one yesterday and to me it cast better than my BVK


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Cody. I am going to try to get by the fly shop sometime this week and see if they have one there that I can cast. The thing about this rod that caught my eye was what TFO called lifting power. I guess that means you can power those snook and reds away from a dock or out from under the mangroves.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I casted a prototype 6 months ago. From what I remember, it really shoots short distances exceptionally well. I liked it alot more than my BVK. It seemed to be a great rod for sightcasting fish within 50' super accurately. I'm sure if you're a much better caster than myself, it would cast great over 50' also.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't comment on the mangrove but the short predator has been a lot of fun to fish. It's a broom stick when it come to fighting fish.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

> I casted a prototype 6 months ago. From what I remember, it really shoots short distances exceptionally well. I liked it alot more than my BVK. It seemed to be a great rod for sightcasting fish within 50' super accurately. I'm sure if you're a much better caster than myself, it would cast great over 50' also.


I ain't the greatest by no means!! An accuate 50' cast is good in my book! I will have to test one soon. Won't be buying anything until I finish building this boat. Then I will buy me a new set-up as a boat launching present to my self! My wife can learn to cast with the RS4.


----------

